# Whatever next



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Shopped at Lidl today and was given a free gift, a spoon with a bump in the middle for sugar or salt she told me, the bump is to reduce the amount of sugar or salt by 20%.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That seems very simple but clever Jan!

Tho I never use a teaspoon of either sugar or salt, so no use to me!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

For those without a brain to level off the spoon.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Whether you level or not Ray, it would be an advantage.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But would you actually buy and use one though Jean.?

Ray.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Surely there's already an app for that


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

They could just make teaspoons a little shallower and smaller. But look it up, there is no standard teaspoon in the first place.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We must have many different sets of tea spoons but I tend to go for the same sized ones being a creature of habit so I can gauge the same amount of sugar in my tea. 
The others get used for jams, sauces, spices or just for show.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

raynipper said:


> We must have many different sets of tea spoons but I tend to go for the same sized ones being a creature of habit so I can gauge the same amount of sugar in my tea.
> The others get used for jams, sauces, spices or just for show.
> 
> Ray.


I just count the grains.

Honest.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> But would you actually buy and use one though Jean.?
> 
> Ray.


If I used sugar or salt I would Ray.

But it was free!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have 4 sizes of teaspoons,, this one makes 5 and I only use one to measure either instant coffee or the correct amount of salt to make a loaf.
Oh tell a fib, I just used one of the biggest size to eat some yogurt. I have no idea what I will do with the new one.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

How weird that a supermarket selling salt and sugar would give away a spoon to make sure we use less of those commodities? I suppose it is good marketing.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Selling is weird all over.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> ... I only use one to measure either instant coffee or the correct amount of salt to make a loaf.
> ... I have no idea what I will do with the new one.


Use it to cut down on the salt you use in the loaf?

I think that's the whole point of it.

I use a Nigella Lawson recipe for banana loaf and have successfully cut down the amount of sugar she recommends by almost a third - leading to an improvement in taste in my opinion.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Not cutting down anything I use to make my bread Jean, I like to taste things and at 75 and a half I am not worrying about my intake of salt.

I wonder how many people cut down on salt and don´t think what they eat in crisps, salted peanuts etc, counts :smile2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

When I make the bread at home, I halve the amount of salt and it makes very little difference to the way the bread turns out. I do the same with sugar, too, with the same result. If I eat shop bread now it tastes so sweet!
We never cook with salt or add it to anything. You soon get used to tasting the actual food without it. Same with sugar. My mother in law was horrified to see me feeding my daughter porridge with no sugar added. Chris was brought up on sugar sandwiches and banana sandwiches covered in sugar!

I gave up crisps for lent about fifteen years ago and never buy them now. If we are actually in a pub having just a pint of beer then I might share a packet with Chris. I do think they are addictive.
I swear my dad was addicted to salt. He was diagnosed with, and very nearly died from, a serious kidney disease before I was born and was told not to eat too much salt. I used to marvel at him adding salt to every single thing he ate even down to a fresh tomato! My mum put it in everything she cooked but he still added it to his food at the table. As thin as a rake and very active, he had a minor stroke followed by the massive one that killed him in his seventies


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It makes a LOT of difference in the taste of bread if you don´t put the correct amount of sugar in Pat, 2 small tsp. per 1.5 lb. flour any less and the bread has is insipid. 
Too much salt prevent the bread dough from rising as much as it should. I enjoy tomatoes and eggs with a little salt better than without. Cakes and pastry also need the right amount of salt for me and porridge without salt :sad10: no thanks, I would give it to the birds.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm guilty of 'grazing' and mopping up all the nibbles put out with drinks. So far with only indigestion to remind me later.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I found a perfect use for the 20% less funny spoon :laugh: 1 spoon is just right for my little tea pot.


----------

